# White combs



## BarredRock123 (Jul 1, 2012)

My hens has white tipped combs and black or dark purple at the very very tip. I don't know if it's frost bite but I need help! I put a heat lamp every night for them. Thanks!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

the black & dark purple sounds like it might be frostbite
can you post a picture?


----------



## BarredRock123 (Jul 1, 2012)

Here's some pics


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Looks like frostbite to me


----------



## BarredRock123 (Jul 1, 2012)

Here's some pictures


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

kaufranc said:


> Looks like frostbite to me


 i second that

piglett


----------



## BarredRock123 (Jul 1, 2012)

Oops, posted twice. Do you know what I can do about it? I don't know much about frostbites..


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Nothing now but we put Vaseline on our chickens combs when it is really cold. They hate it but it does work


----------



## BarredRock123 (Jul 1, 2012)

I have been putting Vaseline on then since yesterday. I've just read about frostbite on chickens and it said that it'll eventually dry up and fall off.. Will the place where it fell off, grow back?


----------



## BarredRock123 (Jul 1, 2012)

Also a quick update, I went to go check on the hens and one seemed to have a swollen part on the tip of her comb and out of curiosity, I squeezed it. A white milky-ish color oozed out, so I just put a thick amount of vaseline on that part. What was that? Thanks!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

BarredRock123 said:


> Also a quick update, I went to go check on the hens and one seemed to have a swollen part on the tip of her comb and out of curiosity, I squeezed it. A white milky-ish color oozed out, so I just put a thick amount of vaseline on that part. What was that? Thanks!


 could be a little infection......?


----------

